# Refinished grips........



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Here is a photo of a Ruger Blackhawqk in .45 Colt with recently refinished walnut grips. I used Minwax Antique Oil Finish which produces a lower sheen than Tru-Oil. This stuff is really easy to use.










Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

They sure do look good Mr Bob. I'll have to try that on some old stocks a fellow gave me. There all dull and beat up and haven't been on a gun in years. I am alway looking for something new that works.


----------



## Bullseye (May 14, 2007)

Great job on the grips, good looking Ruger too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

Did you strip the grips first, sand and then refinish? What was the process?


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Looks like my Rem 870!

My dad pulled his old oiled finished stocks off an old, old, old wingmaster, and put them on his (now mine) 3" magnum. I like them soooo much better than high shine, or matt black finishes...

Gorgeous gun...

congrats


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

Very nice, Bob. 

Nothing can compare to classic walnut stocks, IMO.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

TerryP said:


> Did you strip the grips first, sand and then refinish? What was the process?


I had re-shaped an area using fairly coarse sandpaper. I removed the remaining finish with very fine sanding paper, #600 grit, I believe. I then applied two coats of this finish. I just rubbed it on like I would linseed oil, then let it dry about fifteen minutes. After drying, I buffed with a good paper towel (the blue shop towels sold by AutoZone) and dried over night. I repeated the process, and after that dried overnight, buffed one final time.

Bob Wright


----------

